# quadratrac? good or bad



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

okay, the 4 cyl CJ-7 got sold, but I found another one I kind of like. Low miles, 6 cyl and looks saveable and its cheap money. However, I noticed it has a 3 speed auto (not my first choice) and Quadratrac. I don't know much about Quadratrac, except that I had an old yard dog Cherokee Chief with it, never really drove it except around the yard. I vaguely remember thinking it was a lousy system, not sure why. The t-case chain went and it was too much money to replace on a beater. Also there was something weird with vacuum lines, or something. Anywho, should I consider a CJ with an auto and quadratrac, or is it crap that I should stay away from? I certainly don't like the idea of full time 4wd, is it hard to put locking hubs or would you still need to convert the t-case like you do with a Chevy? What is the actual function of quadratrac, I mean is there a 2 hi, 4 hi, and so forth?
thanks in advance.


----------



## Donny O. (Feb 11, 2005)

i havne't owned a quadratrack for a few years but here is what i remember. the quadra track is jsut 4 hi but there should be a switch in the glove box that will kind of lock the transfer case, or give less slip between the front and back(or soemthing along those lines if i remember) and that is all vaccume controled as you mentioned. i believe you can add 4 low to it....some aftermarket company makes it. as for the auto trans they used a few different ones. a GM TH400 and a chrysler 727 and a 904 i think.....any of those are cheap to rebuild and fairly tough to begin with. i don't believe it was an inherently BAD system but there are downfalls....no 4 lo and always in 4wd.

mine had a bad TH400 when i bought it so i had it rebuilt for $400. given the chance to do it over again I would have taken the TH400/NPwhatever out of my buddys wrecked pickup and mounted it to the 350 i put in there instead of adapting it to the AMC bolt patern th400 that was in there.....then i would have had 2wd and 4lo as well for about the same price.


----------



## sefh (Oct 18, 2005)

I have an 86 CJ now that has a 304 and had a T176 trans in it. I blew the trans and swapped out the trans, t/c and front and rear axles and put in a quadratrac system on mine. I only plow with my Jeep so for me it was an improvement. The Jeep is in 4 wheel drive all the time. We haven't had any snow yet so I havn't plowed with it yet but I can't wait. With the quadratrachs you have to make sure that you have plenty of fluid in the transfer case and just take care of it.


----------

